# Whos itching



## DeereMan95 (Jul 9, 2017)

I am itching bad and it isn't fleas, who else is itching to climb into a tree and smoke some deer. My food plots are planted, minerals are out, and some stands are hung. Gahlee im ready.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 9, 2017)

I am never NOT ready! And I also don't mind the use of double- negatives in my sentence structure. Really though, I'm counting the days until opening day and the first deer that makes my green light come on  is going to have a rough morning.


----------



## DeereMan95 (Jul 9, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> I am never NOT ready! And I also don't mind the use of double- negatives in my sentence structure. Really though, I'm counting the days until opening day and the first deer that makes my green light come on  is going to have a rough morning.



Sawtooth i heard that ! I'm getting Ansy when I'm running calls and pull into a peanut field just to have a gang of does just stand there and pig out. All I can think is they know it aint deer season.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm gearing up can't wait


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 10, 2017)

Ready myself! Been seeing a lot of bucks while running up and down the road at work. Finally got a chance to put some cameras out yesterday. Season can't get here fast enough!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope it cools off more than last year, I had some hot sits early on, good luck to everyone.


----------

